# AOC remote code



## attaylor (Sep 17, 2006)

I just bought an AOC 17" LCD tv from Costco (Model A17UX231). None of the codes listed on my HDVR2 work to control the tv. Anyone have any suggestions for one that will work?

Thanks
Terry


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

There probably isn't one. TiVo remotes, especially the older ones, don't have codes for a lot of the newer low-cost TV brands.


----------



## attaylor (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks, Steve. Not what I wanted to hear, but good to know.

Terry


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I suggest purchasing a universal remote, or perhaps wait and see if TiVo starts selling the S3 remote separately, as it's a learning remote.


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

Why don't you work you way though the remote codes. There are only so many to go around and I bet one will work for you. Remember there are only so many LCD manufacturers and I would be the farm that AOC is just a rebranded model of "what ever" brand. You could also email AOC and ask them what remote code to use or even who is the parent manufacturer of the panel.

From what I remember LG-Philips, BOE and SVA are the companies that make the major majority of the flat panel LCD units. 

See if you can find the codes for these manufacturers and give it a shot.

good luck,
mark


----------



## attaylor (Sep 17, 2006)

Just worked through all the codes...........0000 through 0255. 0256 is not a valid code. None of them worked, so a universal remote seems like the way to go. Thanks for the suggestions.

Terry


----------



## Stewie (Feb 13, 2005)

Bumping this as it came up first in a search. I have an *AOC L24H898* that I wanted to control w/an old TiVo peanut remote. I finally got around to trying the code search technique mentioned here and here. in my case it was around the 83rd code (if I was counting right, I may be off by 1 or 2) in the search sequence that worked, for power, vol & mute. Input doesn't work, but that's a non issue for me, as I only watch TiVo for the source. Someone in the 1st linked thread said that they didn't accpet the first code and kept looking, and did find one that also controlled the input.

Anyways, good luck & hth the next person looking for this info. :up:


----------

